# Ruler Stop



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Not too much to say. I wanted a rule stop, and being a cheapskate, I didn't want to pay for one. 
One surplus stair gauge, a piece off a free laminate sample chip, and some crazy glue. Viola`. I "lapped" the face of the guage on some sandpaper to ensure the laminate and stair gauge were flush with one another.

The laminate chip makes it easier to square up the stop on the ruler face, protects the face of the ruler, and seems to allow the stair gauge to clamp onto the ruler without having to hyper-torque the set-screw. I'm sure there are about 1,000 other materials that would work as well or better. The ruler is a $3 steel yardstick from walmart. 
It works. And as a disclaimer, I got the general idea from a (Oct ?) 1994 issue of Popular Mechanics.


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet idea!!!!


----------

